# Cast fest 2010



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

We are pleased to announce the first CAST FEST 2010

This is intended to be low key, low work, high fun get together

There will also be a cookout on Friday evening September 17. Todd at the Plantation Hotel will be providing a roasted pig for our cookout. Thanks Todd we appreciate you hosting this event and providing the pig.

We will provide more details as this event draws closer.

This should be a lot of fun.

Thanks,
Kim/Het


When  September 18
Where  Plantation Hotel
Fishing time - Starts at 7:30 AM 
Weigh-in time  5 PM (must be in line to weigh-in)
Costs - $20 per person
Big Fish Pot - $10 per boat, optional
Launch points  Huron, Cranberry Creek Marina, Vermilion, and Lorain
Pre-registration  None

Registration  CASH ONLY
Plantation hotel  Friday Sept. 17  5 PM  9 PM
Cranberry Creek Marina  Saturday Sept. 18  6 AM  7:30 

Tournament Format and Rules


FORMAT 

Casting/drifting only tournament (NO TROLLING)
As many team members on a boat as you desire
Fish as many rods as legal by Ohio regulations
Winning team based upon 5 fish total weight
Payout of 90% to 25% of field
BIG fish optional pot pays two places, 70% / 30%


RULES

1. Casting and drifting only. There can be no lures in the water when the boat is being moved by, or motion is the result of any means of propulsion except for wind. No gas motors, no electric motors, no paddles, oars, sails, fans, ducks tied to the boat, nothing but wind when a lure is in the water.

2. You may launch at any one the approved areas or ramps at any time and travel to your fishing area.

3. You may not start fishing (no lures in water) prior to 7:30 AM

4. Only Ohio waters of Lake Erie

5. You must return to the Plantation Hotel and be in the weigh-in line by 5 PM of suffer a late penalty

6. Late penalty  1- 60 minutes late  40 lb penalty (Dont be late)

7. You will be given a boat card when you register. You must return the boat card at the weigh-in table as you weigh in your fish

8. This is a walleye only tournament. Only bring walleye to the weigh table

9. You may openly communicate with anyone at anytime, about anything, by any means. Radio, cell phone, text, flares, signal flags, appropriate hand gestures, etc, are all good.

10. You will be given a huge colored ribbon when you register. This ribbon must be tied to your antenna or other visually obvious part of your boat

11. There will be random boat spot checks at the ramps. Have your ribbons in place prior to launching. The ribbon must remain in place during all fishing hours

12. You guys all know the Ohio laws for wildlife and boating. Break a law, get caught, your DQd

13. No direct physical contact between boats or competitors permitted from time of launch to return to weigh-in table. The only exception would be emergency assistance to a boat is distress

14. If anyone is caught cheating you are obviously DQs Dont give anyone ANY reason to question anything.

15. If the Tournament must be cancelled due to unsafe weather all entry fees will be returned

16. The tournament committee reserves the right to refuse entry to anyone for any reason

17. Any decisions made by the Tournament committee are final and not open to review or protest.

18. Stay within the spirit of the rules and event. Many seem to want to try and find a loophole to exploit. Dont, take this event for what it is and have some fun.


----------



## BROTHER B (Apr 23, 2007)

I feel that Het may have an unfair advantage with all the recent schooling that he is undergoing, unless of course that I am his partner, as I have been in recent hawg fests. In which case I will call him captain Het and gladly welcome him to the competition with open arms. I also must suggest that the ribbons that are tied to the competitors anntenas be of the color maroon, so as to match captain Het's boat as well as his net!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

BROTHER B said:


> I feel that Het may have an unfair advantage with all the recent schooling that he is undergoing, unless of course that I am his partner, as I have been in recent hawg fests. In which case I will call him captain Het and gladly welcome him to the competition with open arms. I also must suggest that the ribbons that are tied to the competitors anntenas be of the color maroon, so as to match captain Het's boat as well as his net!


hey brother B,
sounds like steve's going for his masters, so that will be Master Captain Het, sir, to you fella!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

boatnut said:


> hey brother B,
> sounds like steve's going for his masters, so that will be Master Captain Het, sir, to you fella!


He's already let it be known, he's also going for Knighthood. He'll be swinging through the U.K. upon his return and has requested that he be refered to as "Sir Cptn. Hetfieldinn"...! 

Kim, just to clarify, the pig roast is Friday (I know that's what it say's)...?

Thanks


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> Kim, just to clarify, the pig roast is Friday (I know that's what it say's)...?
> 
> Thanks


YES, we will be having cookout on FRIDAY evening.

Todd is supplying a pig, we will use the 10% of the entry monies not being paid back to buy potato salad, mac salad, coleslaw, paper plates etc.

It will be a low key affair, no table or chairs, everyone is on their own. Maybe some could sit in K-Gone and Hets boats and eat

I will provide more detail as we get closer but as of now I can say for sure, BRING CHAIRS if you want a place to sit


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

BROTHER B said:


> I feel that Het may have an unfair advantage with all the recent schooling that he is undergoing


He has been gone for so long that he can now tell you what lights are on a 200' barge under tow but probably doesn't remember what pink panties even look like


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Hook N Book said:


> He's already let it be known, he's also going for Knighthood. He'll be swinging through the U.K. upon his return and has requested that he be refered to as "Sir Cptn. Hetfieldinn"...!
> 
> Kim, just to clarify, the pig roast is Friday (I know that's what it say's)...?
> 
> Thanks


I think that would be "Sir Master Captian Het Sir"... Lets hope he stops there

Kim,
I can't see Steve allowing that sitting in his boat. he nets so the jack don't milk his boat. I'm sure you can sit in the net (over the side) in case you drop sometrhing though.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Lundy said:


> It will be a low key affair, no table or chairs, everyone is on their own. Maybe some could sit in K-Gone and Hets boats and eat


5.00 per minute per seat. I have 4. PM me for reservations.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> 5.00 per minute per seat. I have 4. PM me for reservations.


I'll take one in the smoking section, thank you


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a folding table I'll bring it. It's one of those 8' types
Chairs are extra.


----------



## coman61 (Jul 6, 2006)

Is there any way we can get a printer friendly version of post #1? I'm sure there is a way to do it but I'm not smart enough to do it without printing this whole thread.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

You can copy and paste it into a word document then print that.


----------



## coman61 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks K gone, that worked fine. I knew someone here would be smart enough to figure that out.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Benjamin said:


> Is there any way we can get a printer friendly version of post #1?


Really? Read below


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Really? Read below


Actually read above

Just follows Kevins instructions to print.

No money in the budget (Cast Fest budget beginning balance - $000.00, remaining balance $000.00) for PDF printer friendly forms


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Do I have to fish with someone else or can I be alone?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I copied and pasted it into a word doc for the computer challenged. Save to your own computer then print, if you still have trouble, ask wife, girlfriend, boyfriend, kids, neighbor, drinking buddy whoever.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

normd said:


> Do I have to fish with someone else or can I be alone?




You can fish alone if you choose.

Don't you have any firends?


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

LOL....I have friends but none that like to fish. Or let me put it this way, none that I can tolerate enough to fish seriously with. What address do we send payment too?


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

normd said:


> LOL....I have friends but none that like to fish. Or let me put it this way, none that I can tolerate enough to fish seriously with. What address do we send payment too?


Ouch that hurt!! I should have an open seat if you want it Norm. 2 guys plus me but can always use alot more trebble hooks in the water.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

normd said:


> What address do we send payment too?


No advance registration or payment

Just signup and pay on Friday evening at the Plantation Hotel cookout or Saturday morning at Cranberry Creek Marina


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Team NO BANANAS will be there. At least to make a donations, both liquid and monetary.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

wanderin_eyes said:


> Ouch that hurt!! I should have an open seat if you want it Norm. 2 guys plus me but can always use alot more trebble hooks in the water.


No No what i meant is guys at work keep saying "Norm take me fishing" But really dont want to take some one who is new to trolling and has a weak stomach on the water or only wants to fish for a few hours. Call me selfish....


----------



## Prez (Feb 17, 2005)

Dear Mr. Lundy,

As usual, I would like to volunteer to help out. I volunteer to taste the food and drink the beer to make sure it's alright so no one gets sick. I'll be bringing a case of Pepsi, a case of water and a case of beer. I have a folding table if you need it. Pm me if you need me to bring anything. Is someone frying fish? If so I can donate some walleye to the cause.

Your Humble Servant,
Walt


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Sweet!!! Finally the one weekend I dont have to work and we dont have plans at home, and OGF has an outing I can attend. Thanks to Wanderin Eye I dont have to fish alone and I can come to the get together on Friday night. Guess I'll tie up some more harnesses for him as partial payment.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

normd said:


> Sweet!!! Finally the one weekend I dont have to work and we dont have plans at home, and OGF has an outing I can attend. Thanks to Wanderin Eye I dont have to fish alone and I can come to the get together on Friday night. Guess I'll tie up some more harnesses for him as partial payment.


My pleasure buddy. Glad to have you on board. If you can catch the fish as good as your harness everyones in for a hurting


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Prez said:


> Dear Mr. Lundy,
> 
> As usual, I would like to volunteer to help out. I volunteer to taste the food and drink the beer to make sure it's alright so no one gets sick. I'll be bringing a case of Pepsi, a case of water and a case of beer. I have a folding table if you need it. Pm me if you need me to bring anything. Is someone frying fish? If so I can donate some walleye to the cause.
> 
> ...


Thanks Walt,

No fish frying going on.

A table is great.

This is a very low work event. Todd is supplying a pig and we are providing potato & mac salad, cole slaw, etc. Bring your own drinks, we eat until the food is gone. If you get there late and the food is all gone.....sorry about your crappy luck

Food at 7PM on FRIDAY evening.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

New addition to donated prizes to be given away via random drawing.

Hand tied harnesses donated by normd.

Thanks for the donation.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I'd like to be the first to vouch for those harnesses. They catch fish!! one day out of 9 fish the one I had on caught 8!!

Sorry guys he's going out with me!! start worring now


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Looks like it steelheadbob and myself. That means I've got 2 open seats. Pm me if you're interested.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

wanderin_eyes said:


> I'd like to be the first to vouch for those harnesses. They catch fish!! one day out of 9 fish the one I had on caught 8!!
> 
> Sorry guys he's going out with me!! start worring now


 
Now don't Jinx us there Steve.:S


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL

Just as long as we have at least one to weigh. I'm in it for the fun
Thanks for putting up some prizes.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Lundy said:


> New addition to donated prizes to be given away via random drawing.
> 
> Hand tied harnesses donated by normd.
> 
> Thanks for the donation.


Here's a dozen harnesses I will be donating for Cast fest. I"m also throwing in a harness holder for each as well. Hope they catch fish for the lucky recipient.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice looking Norm.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

OGF member Walk In the Water, and owner of Skip's Taxidermy has very generously donated a free mount for the 'biggest fish'.

Thanks Skip.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

"Biggest fish" or Walleye cuz I gots a feeling that some Class AAA Freshwater Drum will be wrangled in that day.

That's a heck of a donation!!


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

It's great seeing all the member step up for this

Thanks Skip I'll let you know how I would like it mounted.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> "Biggest fish" or Walleye cuz I gots a feeling that some Class AAA Freshwater Drum will be wrangled in that day.
> 
> That's a heck of a donation!!



He will mount the biggest walleye, and yes, it is a very generous donation.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

wanderin_eyes said:


> Nice looking Norm.


yes they are great looking indeed!!! will you have some 4 sale fri at plantation??? would like to have a few or so...


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

wave warrior said:


> yes they are great looking indeed!!! will you have some 4 sale fri at plantation??? would like to have a few or so...


 
Glad you like them. Well I wasn't planning on selling any but I suppose I could make up a few extra for purchase. However i've never sold them before. so I wouldn't even know what to ask. Maybe $3.00 each, or is that too steep?


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Is this an OGF only tourney or can we have non members aboard?


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

The 10-Day forcast for Huron looks good for next weekend. Lets cross our finger that it dosent' go south on us. Jinx!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

rattletraprex said:


> Is this an OGF only tourney or can we have non members aboard?


Everyone is welcome


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Lundy said:


> Everyone is welcome


Thanks Kim. I've been telling them about this site so hopefully they'll become members anyway.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I've got 2 non member. One plans on joining the others is always to busy and only goes out with me when he can. They have both been to HetFest with me one this yaer and one last year.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Two of mine are non-members. They're actually fairly new to walleye fishing but that is good. I've had people out who don't want to listen or won't try new stuff. I want guys that will methodically work the patterns and pick up a technique if theirs isn't working. No bad habits, so to speak.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Might there be any OGF gear available for purchase at CastFest? I'm looking to get a decal for my rear window.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

normd said:


> Might there be any OGF gear available for purchase at CastFest? I'm looking to get a decal for my rear window.


Yes, I believe Shakedown is bringing some OGF merchandise with him.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like we are going to have some serious fun and maybe even catch a fish or two

I really want to thank in advance the support being provided for this event by local businesses and some members. You guys are great supporting the fishermen at this event.

Plantation Hotel- Buying the pig we are going to eat
Outside Hub (New owners of OGF) paying to have the pig cooked
Southshore Marine - donating cash to the food fund
Skips Taxidermy- donating a free fish mount for the largest walleye caught
The Brewkettle - donating some liquid refreshments
Ole' Petes - donating merchandise
Bad Boys Bait & Tackle - donating merchandise or gift certificate
Erie Outfitter - donating merchandise or gift certificate
Cranberry Creek Marina - donating merchandise or gift certificate
The Rod Makers Shop- donating merchandise or gift certificate
Fish Huron - letting us use their scale for the weigh-in
normd - donating hand tied harnesses

Everyone fishing this please make an effort to support those that support us and please tell them thanks.

Looking forward to seeing everyone there!

Kim


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Lundy said:


> Looks like we are going to have some serious fun and maybe even catch a fish or two
> 
> I really want to thank in advance the support being provided for this event by local businesses and some members. You guys are great supporting the fishermen at this event.
> 
> ...



Hey Lundy,

I'd like to donate 2 Gill Grab-its for the event. I'll bring them Friday to the pig roast.


Little d


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

This is gonna be a great time. Free Brew Kettle beer is worth the trip alone. See ya all there. Scott.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

SELL-FISH said:


> This is gonna be a great time. Free Brew Kettle beer is worth the trip alone. See ya all there. Scott.


Scott, if you get to wound up we'll hang you in the corner of the house on one of Little d's donated hooks to dry out


Thanks Little d for the donation!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm bringing 6 harnesses for the give-away. Tying them as I type. (Now that's talent!)


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Lundy said:


> Scott, if you get to wound up we'll hang you in the corner of the house on one of Little d's donated hooks to dry out
> 
> 
> Thanks Little d for the donation!


Who me??? Never.. It will nice to see you guys be able to enjoy yourselves for once on friday night.. Like I said this is gonna be fun..


----------

